# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  Tiêu Chuẩn thống nhất

## cnclaivung

em chả biết cái tiêu đề này post vào đâu cho đúng 
em xin các bác đã kinh qua trận mạc CNC thống nhất vài điều :
1) ví dụ mach3 : bất kể các bác làm khung máy , chạy động cơ gì, cho mục đích nào ko nói tới... thì em có thắc mắc nhất mà tìm hoài hổng có
...gia tốc và vận tốc  tiêu chuẩn nhất để đánh giá cái máy tốt, làm việc hiệu quả và giá Việt Nam...
là thông số bao nhiêu...cái này hình như chưa có quy ước thì phải... để từ con số đó ta mới biết trình làm máy hay chế máy có đạt hay ko...chứ em thấy nhiều máy khi tăng gia tốc tí là rung giật thấy ớn quá...( không nói máy của em nhé ) vậy độ chính xác đâu còn ý nghĩa nữa và chuyện mau tiêu con máy chỉ một sớm 1 chiều
thì nói gì là hiệu quả

----------


## CKD

Cơ bản thì mấy yếu tố này không thành tiêu chuẩn được.
- Về tốc độ.. thì tùy theo mục đích, nhu cầu, giá thành mà tốc độ rất khác nhau.
- Về gia tốc thì chắc cũng thế, phụ thuộc vào độ cứng vững, công suất các trục..
- Dung sai thì tùy theo sản phẩm, chất liệu v.v...

Tất nhiên ai cũng muốn con máy mình phải nhanh nhất, gia tốc lớn nhất, dung sai nhỏ nhất thì giá.................... cũng đắt nhất.
Nhưng người dùng lại muốn giá phải rẻ nhất. Giá rẻ nhất là điều không thể nếu muốn mọi các khác là nhất. Vậy nên người sử dụng sẽ tìm một tiêu chí khác để đánh giá là *Hiệu quả nhất*. Cái này nói thì dể nhưng thực hiện không hề dể, phải cân đối thêm bớt các yêu tố sao cho mình cảm thấy thỏa mãn nhất. Khi đó tiêu chuẩn con máy là do ý chí của người dùng quyết định.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## cnclaivung

nhưng cũng phải chốt hoặc theo kinh nghiệm là con số tối thiểu để hiểu rằng : à máy mình làm chưa đạt, máy mình bị cái này, cái kia chẳn hạn chứ bác, để có hướng khắc phục ngay hay là cái sau chẳn hạn, như em thì cũng mơ hồ cái thông số đó lắm, em nghĩa mấy cái động cơ chỉ là một phần để hoạt động được cái máy , nó là phần cứng, cũng như pc thôi...chỉ lấy thông số tối thiểu nhất để đánh giá máy thôi mà cũng thấy khó quá ta

----------


## Tuấn

Để làm gì đâu bác ? Sai số cho phép lắp ray, vitne linh tinh các hãng đều khuyến cáo cả rồi. Theo được đến đâu thì theo. Đủ dụng cụ để kiểm tra thôi cũng mệt roài ạ. Cái bàn map đểu taiwan thui cũng cả mớ xiền òi  thế mà có lão đại gia mang bàn map ra để kê máy mài đấy ạ

Còn phần điện cụ thích theo chuẩn tây hay ta ? Cụ muốn tham khảo em chụp cho cụ cả mớ ảnh tủ điện xịn. Nguyên mấy cọng dây cũng khối tiền rồi, chưa kể đủ các thứ linh tinh nữa. Tốt hơn một tẹo là đắt hơn nhiều lần rồi

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## nhatson

> nhưng cũng phải chốt hoặc theo kinh nghiệm là con số tối thiểu để hiểu rằng : à máy mình làm chưa đạt, máy mình bị cái này, cái kia chẳn hạn chứ bác, để có hướng khắc phục ngay hay là cái sau chẳn hạn, như em thì cũng mơ hồ cái thông số đó lắm, em nghĩa mấy cái động cơ chỉ là một phần để hoạt động được cái máy , nó là phần cứng, cũng như pc thôi...chỉ lấy thông số tối thiểu nhất để đánh giá máy thôi mà cũng thấy khó quá ta


thông số tối thiểu thế nào khi bác dùng 1 tbi rẻ tiền ko có spec, hoặc tbi cũ thông số ko có gì bảo đảm là đúng spec
1 cái máy đo, được cấp chứng nhận là nó được test và hoạt động đúng... thường có giá trị ... 1 2 3 năm là nhiều, sau thời gian đó, 1 là bỏ đi mua tbi5 mới có chứng nhận calib, hoặc tốn khá tiền đề gởi đi calib lại

----------


## cnclaivung

ây za, như vậy là quá đặt nặng vấn đề tiêu chuẩn rồi, cái đó dân ta rớ ko nỗi đâu các bác nhỉ, thông số khi hoạt động để xem máy có đạt về mặt kĩ thuật  hay không thôi chứ nói đến chất lượng, dung sai em e rằng em với cao quá...ý nói những cái máy các bác làm ra thì lấy 1 mức thông số vận tốc, gia tốc nào đó để làm cái số chuẩn, từ đó anh em làm máy theo tiêu chuẩn đó để mà phán xét máy mình làm có đạt hay ko mà thôi, thì mới có kết luận rằng  mình làm máy đã tới đâu, đúng chưa...cho nên dù anh có mua hàng bãi hay hàng mới, làm công phu từng chi tiết, hồi hộp khởi động lấy mức vận tốc, gia tốc đó để kiểm tra máy kiểu như xem hiệu xuất render của cpu í mà

----------


## vandiep1995

Cho em hỏi ké phát.! Với những linh kiện mua ở Việt Nam thì máy cnc khắc gỗ có thể đạt maxspeed khi gia công là bao nhiêu?

----------


## nhatson

> ây za, như vậy là quá đặt nặng vấn đề tiêu chuẩn rồi, cái đó dân ta rớ ko nỗi đâu các bác nhỉ, thông số khi hoạt động để xem máy có đạt về mặt kĩ thuật  hay không thôi chứ nói đến chất lượng, dung sai em e rằng em với cao quá...ý nói những cái máy các bác làm ra thì lấy 1 mức thông số vận tốc, gia tốc nào đó để làm cái số chuẩn, từ đó anh em làm máy theo tiêu chuẩn đó để mà phán xét máy mình làm có đạt hay ko mà thôi, thì mới có kết luận rằng  mình làm máy đã tới đâu, đúng chưa...cho nên dù anh có mua hàng bãi hay hàng mới, làm công phu từng chi tiết, hồi hộp khởi động lấy mức vận tốc, gia tốc đó để kiểm tra máy kiểu như xem hiệu xuất render của cpu í mà


chuần sao được khi em dùng đồ mới , cụ dùng đồ cũ
drive em low tech, driver motor cụ high tech???

điều cụ muốn bít đó là trị số trung bình, mà trị số trug bình này nó lại cần thông số cụ thể
thuở bé cụ đi học trung bình các môn là quan trong
lớn lên học đại học thì tùy, toán lý hóa sinh văn sử địa nghệ thuật, logic.... tùy bộ môn mà có các tiêu chuẩn khác nhau, cụ đưa yêu cầu cụ thể sẽ có trị số trung bình cụ thể

----------


## cnclaivung

à, em hiểu ý bác rồi : lấy ví dụ con máy em, ko nói đến cơ khí vì chưa có cái gì gọi là tiêu chuẩn ở đây , mà em lấy động cơ em đang sài để test : X alpha xuất xung 100/ vímebi bước 10 , Z alphatep xuất xung 200 vitme bi bước 5, Y song mã ud2115b xuất xung 27.5 hộp số bước 8.5
vậy theo bác set vận tốc, gia tốc như thế nào để biết độ runout của máy nằm trong giới hạn cho phép và công nhận là cái máy có thể kiếm cơm  :Wink: mà ko cần nghĩ đến khung máy đó là gì...có đúng ko bác , từ đây thì có lẽ em sẽ nắm được khái niệm tiêu chuẩn trung bình của máy cnc

----------


## cnclaivung

> Cho em hỏi ké phát.! Với những linh kiện mua ở Việt Nam thì máy cnc khắc gỗ có thể đạt maxspeed khi gia công là bao nhiêu?


mua ở Việt nam thì cũng của nước ngoài thôi bác ợ, điển hình thông dụng thì của anh Tập , maxspeed còn phụ thuộc vào cái động cơ driver đang theo máy, cũng giống cấu hình máy tính thôi, i7 phải chạy mượt hơn i5 là cái chắc nhưng ko biết cái nguồn, cái maine có cõng được hay ko thôi

----------


## linhdt1121

Ý cụ muốn tham khảo mấ cái thông số này của mấy máy thương mại để so sánh vs máy của mình chứ gì.
Thì cụ cứ nói vậy chứ nói tiêu chuẩn này tiêu chuẩn kia cao sang quá.
Theo e vs máy chạy gỗ cụ cứ đạt 6000-8000 mà sản phẩm ra đẹp và ổn định là ok

----------


## cnclaivung

> Ý cụ muốn tham khảo mấ cái thông số này của mấy máy thương mại để so sánh vs máy của mình chứ gì.
> Thì cụ cứ nói vậy chứ nói tiêu chuẩn này tiêu chuẩn kia cao sang quá.
> Theo e vs máy chạy gỗ cụ cứ đạt 6000-8000 mà sản phẩm ra đẹp và ổn định là ok


đúng ý em là cái này nè, nhưng cụ thể tý cho dể hình dung :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nhatson

> mua ở Việt nam thì cũng của nước ngoài thôi bác ợ, điển hình thông dụng thì của anh Tập , maxspeed còn phụ thuộc vào cái động cơ driver đang theo máy, cũng giống cấu hình máy tính thôi, i7 phải chạy mượt hơn i5 là cái chắc nhưng ko biết cái nguồn, cái maine có cõng được hay ko thôi


cụ quan tâm motor máy tính làm gì, cái quyết định nhiều nhất là giàn cơ khí 
cơ khí đã ko ngon rồi có ac servo với I7 cũng ko giải quyết được đâu

----------


## CKD

Cụ hỏi một câu hỏi mà cơ sở trả lời không có. Nên mọi người cứ né tránh. *Tại sao em lại nói vậy?*
Như trên đã nói.. thông số vận hành của máy rất khác nhau. Cụ thể hơn thế này.

- Không phải cứ alpha step 86, vít me, ray giống nhau thì có thể đạt được thông số vận hành giống nhau. Mỗi con máy được chế tạo theo cách khác nhau, khi lắp ghép mỗi người đều tự hài lòng với một dung sai khác nhau, khung được thiết kế và dùng nguyên vật liệu khác nhau. Do đó độ cứng vững, cũng như dung sai, cũng như quán tính, cũng như phản lực (masat) khi di chuyển khác nhau. Từ đó tốc độ và gia tốc vận hành hiệu quả là khác nhau. Lắp máy bảo trơn tru, nhẹ, đẩy chạy vù vù chỉ với 1 ngón tay chỉ mới nói là khá tốt, chưa nói hết được các yếu tốt cần và đủ cho chạy tốt, ổn định, chính xác. Như bên chuối có cụ nguyên con máy to đùng.. đẩy bằng một ngón tay. Nhưng cũng bị chém banh chành đó thôi.

- Phần động lực và điều khiển gồm step (hoặc servo), driver, controller (Mach3, NC-Studio, DSP hoặc embeded controller) cũng ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến chất lượng & ổn định của hệ thống khi vận hành. Với Mach3 thì mức độ ảnh hưởng lớn hơn do phần lớn anh em ta đều dùng qua LPT, mức độ ảnh hưởng & tương thích của phần cứng là rất lớn. Với hệ thống không ổn định mà phải chạy với tốc độ cao thì rủi ro sai bước là rất lớn (với step).

- Yếu tố cuối cùng mà thực tế khó mà vượt qua là tốc độ Spindle. Với đa phần đều dùng spindle 24Krpm, rất ít có thể chạy nhanh hơn, phần lớn đều phải chạy chậm hơn. Do đó tốc độ gia công đã bị giới hạn trên mất rồi. Theo lý thuyết tính toán thì tốc độ gia công để đảm bảo bề mặt tốt trong khoảng 2500mm/min. Tất nhiên có thể chạy nhanh hơn với dao to hơn. Có nhiều bạn bảo chạy được đến 4000 thậm chí 5000mm/min. Cái này mình không phủ nhận. Nhưng đó là tốc độ lý thuyết khi làm file, còn tốc độ thực tế khi làm việc thì thấp hôn nhiều. *Tại sao?* Trong điêu khắc.. các trục phải thay đổi chiều liên tục (nhất là với Z) việc đảo chiều đòi hỏi thời gian vì phải giảm tốc và tăng tốc. Do đó tốc độ vận hành trung bình cũng không quá 2500mm/min đâu, thậm chí còn chậm hơn.

Từ đó có thể kết luận: Nếu không tính đến độ chính xác (dung sai) thì
- Thông số quan trong nhất là gia tốc vận hành. Cái này lại phụ thuộc vào các vấn đề đã nêu ở trên:
--- Độ cứng vững phần khung.
--- Công suất dẫn động các trục.
--- Công nghệ của động cơ trợ động (step, servo v.v..)
--- Controller
- Vận tốc vận hành. Cái này đa phần đều dư, phần lớn các máy gỗ đều chạy được MIN là 3000mm/min hoặc hơn. Và trong điêu khắc thì việc chạy không tải không ý nghĩa nhiều.

Cũng như bạn *linhdt1121* có nói "_sản phẩm ra đẹp và ổn định là ok_".
Nếu chạy nhanh mà sp ra không đẹp thì cũng bằng thừa. Mà đẹp là yếu tố chủ quan.. nên mỗi người có cách đánh giá đẹp khác nhau.
Máy china để thông số cho vui vậy thôi.. chứ thực tế khác nhiều. Trừ những con máy xịn vài trăm củ.

Nếu em nói máy em làm cho ngành gỗ phải đạt được thông số thế này thì bác cnclaivung có cố đu theo không?
- Tốc độ Max: 8000mm/min cho X, Y. 4000mm/min cho Z. (vận tốc test 12000mm/min)
- Gia tốc 600mm/ss (test 800mm/ss)
- Dung sai lập vị trí 0.05
- Dung sai theo chiều dài 0.2/1000mm (cái này tính theo lý thuyết, em chẵng có dụng cụ đủ lớn để kiểm).
- Controller Mach3 đã được kiểm tra rất kỹ trên PC (tương thích), windows được hiệu chỉnh tí chút.

Máy kích thước nhỏ phục vụ cho mục đích khác (cũng chạy phôi gỗ hoặc phi kim) mình đạt mức dung sai 0.01mm khi test cơ khí, 0.02mm khi test trên mẫu. Chủ yếu chạy 2.5D.

----------

cnclaivung, vandiep1995

----------


## CKD

Có một chuyện thế này giữa em và ông khách, em cũng vui.
Ông khách này có nhiều CNC gỗ rồi, mua của china cũng có, máy china chuyển giao qua cá nhân ở VN cũng có, máy lắp ở VN cũng có. Nhưng ông ấy có một số nhu cầu mà các máy bán sẵn không có. Do đó em được yêu cầu thực hiện con máy này.

_E: Anh ơi, làm file cho máy này anh để F 2200-2500mm/min thôi, nhanh quá chạy không đẹp đâu.
K: Ủa.. gì mà chậm vậy, mấy con máy anh làm chạy toàn 5000mm/min không hà.
E: Anh cứ thử vậy đi.. xem thế nào rồi tính.
K: Ừ, thử xem, nó nặng thế (con máy 1250x2500 mà nặng hơn 1.5 tấn, nặng gần 3 lần máy khác) nên chắc chạy chậm._

Xong em chẵng biết mô tê gì. Sáng hôm sao cu nhân viên của ông khách gọi lại hỏi.
_NV: anh ơi, sao máy chạy nó xù ở mép hết hà.
E: em đang chạy F bi nhiêu vậy?
NV: thì như mọi khi.. 100% thôi.
E: em xem lại xem F bi nhiêu?
NV: thì 5000.
E: em kéo nó xuống còn 2500 chạy xem thế nào.
NV: Ok anh._

Để đó mấy hôm em mới chạy sang xem sản phẩm. Ku NV chạy lại nói với em
_NV: Chạy nhanh dao nó ăn không kịp nên sơ, giảm xuống như anh giờ chạy đẹp rồi, ngon hơn mấy con kia._

Em tha thẩn xem sản phẩm một hồi.. mới vào gặp ông khách.
_K: máy em thấy ù lì vậy mà chạy nhanh, mịn, đẹp.
E: dạ, thì anh yêu cầu phải cứng vũng, mà phải chạy sp đẹp mà.
K: Ừ, anh tưởng nó chạy vậy là chậm, mà tính ra nó chạy xong sp còn nhanh hơn mấy máy kia.
E: dạ, nó nhanh hơn vì nó có gia tốc lớn, gia tốc lớn mà run ít thì nhờ phần khung cứng & nặng đó._

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## linhdt1121

Cụ cần 1 con số, e đã cho cụ 1 con số để  cụ so sánh thì còn gì mà cụ thể
Cụ muốn cụ thề thì trước hết cụ phải cho cái cấu hình cụ thê cái máy của cụ thì  các cụ khác mới phán đc chứ

----------


## cnclaivung

nếu đi sâu vào em thấy kinh khủng hơn em tưởng nhiều...và qua bài bác CKD em hiểu phần nào về vận tốc , gia tốc, cũng liên tưởng tới máy em hiện tại để có cái nhìn tổng quát về cnc kĩ thuật cao...như vậy rất rất nhiều yếu tố để quyết định cái máy có đạt trung bình hay không là cả quá trình thực nghiệm dài lâu...yếu tố quyết định có lẽ nằm ở gia tốc, em thấy cái này khá chua và thử đi thử lại trên cùng 1 file đều cho kết quả khác biệt hoàn toàn,,,,
còn 1 điều nữa là dung sai cho phép khi làm file càng cao thì máy mà cơ khi yếu e ko dám chạy 10 dòng code + gia tốc cao = nhãy điệu siloroock
hic..đu theo bác CKD chắc em chit ngay vòng đầu chứ nói gì tới vòng trong..
hy vọng bác về Lai Vung nhiều nhiều ,,,hehe

----------


## itanium7000

Bác đến Nhà máy xe đạp Thống Nhất ở Hà Nội hỏi xem, có thể có ích  :Cool:

----------


## cnclaivung

> Bác đến Nhà máy xe đạp Thống Nhất ở Hà Nội hỏi xem, có thể có ích


em có xin vô mà bảo vệ nó ko cho vào anh ạ :Embarrassment:

----------

